# For thosewho love lions, elephants, rhinos etc- ANON



## ninja007 (Feb 29, 2016)

A few months old, but a great idea...hoping to hear some good news soon.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else...but I think ANON rocks.


----------



## waltky (Apr 27, 2016)

Killing elephants for China...

*The war on elephants*
_Wed, 27 Apr 2016 - How the very existence of Africa's elephants is threatened by poachers, traffickers and Asia's appetite for ivory.  The BBC's Africa correspondent Alastair Leithead travelled to DR Congo, Kenya and Namibia_


> Bloated and eerily upright the large adult elephant was still standing where it had been killed - just next to the stream - its face hacked off.  It had been fleeing the carnage in the mud 100m or so away, where the remains of four other adults and one young elephant lay fallen and disfigured, their tusks and trunks all taken for ivory and meat.  Like a macabre statue, this faceless animal stood as a landmark to the horrors of poaching, of the ivory trade, and of the mass slaughter of the last remaining elephants in central Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 26, 2016)

African elephant population declines 20%...




*African elephant population tumbles due to poaching*
_Monday 26th September, 2016: Africa's elephant population fell around 20 per cent between 2006 and 2015 because of a surge in ivory poaching, the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN) said in a report on Sunday (Sep 25)._


> Switzerland-based IUCN is regarded as the most authoritative source on wild fauna populations and the report's release at a U.N. conference on the global wildlife trade will lend a sense of urgency as some countries seek to keep the global ivory trade shut while others want to reopen it.  "This is yet another set of data clearly indicating that governments must take all necessary actions to address the crisis," said Susan Lieberman, head of international policy for the Wildlife Conservation Society.  The IUCN, which drew on a range of estimates and census data, said it now had a fairly accurate count of 415,000 elephants in Africa in the areas where extensive surveys could be taken, down from over 500,000 in 2006.
> 
> There are a number of regions where systematic surveys could not be taken and so it is difficult to say what is happening to elephants in such places. These include South Sudan, Liberia and savannah areas of Central African Republic.  Losses in some countries have been staggering. Tanzania, which relies heavily on wildlife tourism, saw a 60 percent decline in its elephant population.  "The surge in poaching for ivory that began approximately a decade ago – the worst that Africa has experienced since the 1970s and 1980s – has been the main driver of the decline," the IUCN said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 7, 2017)

Elephants bein' poached in Myanmar for their skin...




*Poachers in Myanmar killing elephants for their skins*
_June 6, 2017  -- High demand for elephant skin is threatening the survival of the animals in Myanmar, the World Wildlife Fund says._


> Poachers in the Southeast Asian country have turned to slaughtering the animals for their skin as the ivory trade dwindled under pressure from wildlife conservation advocates.  There are about 1,400-2,000 wild elephants in Myanmar, according to Coconuts Yangon.  The number of the animals being killed has doubled in recent months. Male, female and baby elephants are being targeted for their skin, which buyers believe bring the wearer good luck when it is worn like jewelry, the report states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't believe this will stop until the last one is gone. The last elephant, last lion, last rhino. Same with every other wild animal on the planet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 9, 2017)

But people like these gives me a bit of hope.


----------



## waltky (Jun 9, 2017)

Elephant woman!...




*US War Veteran Now Fighting to Save Africa's Elephants*
_9 Jun 2017 | A decorated war vet with two decades' experience in military intelligence is using her expertise to fight a different conflict._


> A decorated U.S. war veteran with two decades' experience in military intelligence, Lt. Col. Faye Cuevas spent half her career providing intelligence support to U.S. counter-insurgencies in Iraq, Afghanistan and the Horn of Africa. Now she is using her expertise to fight a different kind of conflict: the war on wildlife poaching.  Calling herself "the accidental conservationist," Cuevas, an air force officer and a trained lawyer originally from Le Center, Minnesota, is not your typical wildlife enthusiast. She is determined to use her skills, honed in conflicts all over the world, to help save the planet's remaining wild elephants.  "If you start to really untangle how poaching happens — how poachers are armed, how they're connected into larger networks and how those networks can move ivory and horn on a global scale, who protects them? Who provides logistics? — it resembles a war in anything but name," Cuevas said.
> 
> In the U.S. Air Force, Cuevas worked on America's controversial drone program, collecting intelligence on individuals and organizations identified as threats. "Getting left of boom" was the term used to predict and prevent the next bomb attack.  Cuevas can pinpoint the moment she realized that she wanted to fight poaching.  "The first time that I saw an elephant in the wild was in Amboseli National Park here in Kenya two years ago," she said. "It was life-changing."  "At the current rate of elephant decline, my 6-year-old daughter won't have an opportunity to see an elephant in the wild before she's old enough to vote," she said. "Which just is unacceptable to me, because if that is the case then we have nothing to blame that on but human apathy and greed."  She realized that she could use the "left of boom" concept to help wildlife rangers get "left of kill."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 13, 2018)

*Oops, uh-oh...*

*Endangered black rhinos die in Kenya reserve*
*13 July `18 - Eight endangered black rhinos  have died while being transported to a new wildlife reserve in Kenya.*
*



			They died after drinking water with high concentrations of salt, the Kenyan government says.  The animals were among 14 black rhinos being transported from Nairobi National Park to the country's biggest national park, Tsavo East.  Estimates suggest there are fewer than 5,500 black rhinos in the world, all of them in Africa and some 750 in Kenya.

Kenya Wildlife Service vets believe the more the animals drank, the thirstier they became, which quickly lead to salt poisoning, although an independent investigation has been launched to confirm the cause of death.  
Kenyan conservationist Paula Kahumbu told AFP news agency: "Something must have gone wrong, and we want to know what it is."  The relocation of endangered animals involves sedating them for the journey and reviving them on arrival. The process is known as translocation.



Estimates suggest there are fewer than 5,500 black rhinos in the world 

The WWF conservation agency, which runs the programme with the Kenya Wildlife Service (KWS), described the process as "extremely challenging" in a statement released to Kenya's Daily Nation newspaper.  "Black rhinos are under enormous threat, so efforts to try and better protect them, such as translocation, are crucial for future generations," i said.  Rhinos are often moved when their populations outgrow their surroundings. In the case of critically endangered black rhinos, the moves can establish new breeding habitats to boost numbers.

Nine rhinos were killed in Kenya last year, according to KWS, and in March, the world's last surviving male northern white rhino died after months of poor health.  He had previously joined the dating app Tinder to raise funds for his conservation.

Endangered rhinos die during transport

Click to expand...

*


----------

